# Solved: JS Downloader.Agent



## Anne1920 (Oct 10, 2005)

A scan with AVG came up with the JS Downloader.Agent virus. AVG was not able to "heal" the virus file, but did "quarantine" it. I have tried to manually delete the file,but no luck. I am hoping someone can head me in the right directons. Following is a HJT logfile.

Anne

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:41:50 PM, on 11/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.0.91.0\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\1XConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\MXOALDR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1127573025\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIADA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\BacsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch\utils\Onetouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Citi Virtual Account Numbers\CitiVAN.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\RetroExpress.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9LA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch\utils\maxutilities.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe InDesign CS\InDesign.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\retrorun.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SOL.EXE
C:\Program Files\ACD Systems\ACDSee\7.0\ACDSee7.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgwb.dat
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgvv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mail.google.com/mail/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dell.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CitiUS Shared Browser Helper Object - {387EDF53-1CF2-4523-BC2F-13462651BE8C} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\BhoCitUS.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: &Google Notebook - {CCCCCCD3-666F-4F81-8B69-745DE9F6D897} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Notebook\gnotes1.0.2.19-1644925031.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.1.54.0\gears.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Notebook - {CCCCCCDB-4DDB-4703-95D4-DD2C526397BF} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Notebook\gnotes1.0.2.19-1644925031.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MXOBG] C:\WINDOWS\MXOALDR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1127573025\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX4800 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIADA.EXE /P26 "EPSON Stylus CX4800 Series" /O6 "USB005" /M "Stylus CX4800"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bacstray] BacsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MaxtorOneTouch] C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch\utils\Onetouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CitiVAN] C:\Program Files\Citi Virtual Account Numbers\CitiVAN.exe /dontopenmycards
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RetroExpress] C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\RetroExpress.exe /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZCfgSvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZCfgSvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo R1800] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9LA.EXE /P24 "EPSON Stylus Photo R1800" /O6 "USB007" /M "Stylus Photo R1800"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: Shortcut to Panic List INDESIGN.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_SRCV02.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: MonacoGamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Monaco Systems\MonacoEZcolor 2.6\MonacoGamma.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Note this (Google Notebook) - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Notebook\gnotes1.0.2.19-1644925031.dll/gn_menu1.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Note this item (Google Notebook) - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Notebook\gnotes1.0.2.19-1644925031.dll/gn_menu2.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.1.54.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Google Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.1.54.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: Citi - {4C730913-3961-439b-83D5-F4E445520422} - C:\Program Files\Citi Virtual Account Numbers\CitiVAN.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {474F00F5-3853-492C-AC3A-476512BBC336} (UploadListView Class) - http://picasaweb.google.com/s/v/24.16/uploader2.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.mpix.com/Customer/Uploading/activex/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8683C98-5341-421B-B23C-8514C05354F1} (FujifilmUploader Class) - http://www.fujifilm.net/upload/FujifilmUploadClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCBC9371-595D-11D4-A96D-00105A1CEF6C} (View22RTE Class) - http://66.242.36.104/app/view22RTE.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Sebring - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LgNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AdobeVersionCue - Adobe Sytems - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue\service\VersionCue.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.0.91.0\GoogleUpdate.exe" /svc (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does it show a filename and location?


----------



## Anne1920 (Oct 10, 2005)

file name : cuteqq[1].htm 
location:localsettings\temporaryinternetfiles\content.IE\3O0lO220

I tried deleting it directly, but it wouldn't work


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try this:

* *Click here* to download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune and save it to your desktop.
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.

Under *Main* choose: *Select All*

Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*If you use Firefox:*
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*

Click the *Empty Selected* button.

*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.



*If you use Opera:*
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*

Click the *Empty Selected* button.

*

[*]NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.



Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.


----------



## Anne1920 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks very much. That did it! For whatever reason, ATF Cleaner deleted the file whereas manually or thru AVG, I couldn't delete it.
Anne


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're very welcome


----------

